# my babies, turning yellow



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 11, 2011)

dam, they look even more messed up in the pics. these guys  from right to left, vanilla kush, superlemonhaze, and some other haze. they are all growing under a 400 watt hps at 18/6hours in a 3 by 4 closet. i water them every time the soils dry. thiers an exhaust, and theres good airflow but yet they are turning yellow. any help and tips would be great. 
View attachment SAM_2833.JPG


View attachment SAM_2839.JPG


View attachment SAM_2840.JPG


View attachment SAM_2843.JPG


View attachment SAM_2846.JPG


View attachment SAM_2847.bmp


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 11, 2011)

Check your PH of the water you are watering with and of the run off after watering your plants.


----------



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

Im going to take Nova's voice here.... look at rediting your first post, click on go advanced, click on the paper clip at the top of the page (next to the white smiley face), and then click attach all, this will make your pictures as thumbnails for immediate viewing vs the links.  More people will look and be more apt to offer suggestions, as _most _stoners are lazy and wont take the time to open the links to the pictures, atleast I wont.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 12, 2011)

How old are they? What kind of soil are they in? Are you fertilizing them?  If so, with what are you feeding them, how much and how often?  Do you adjust the pH of the solution you're watering with?   If you do measure pH, do you use a digital pH meter?  Proper pH for soil is between 6.3 and 6.8.  

Also, your plants look stretchy.  Be sure to bring the light in a close as possible.  Be careful not to burn them.  You're on a 18/6 lighting schedule.  If you put them on 24/0 they should grow faster and stretch less.


Did you add dolomite lime to your soil before planting?  A tablespoon of dolomite lime per gallon of soil is a good idea.  Lime provides calcium and magnesium.

One more thing:  If you have a problem with your soil, you can simply transplant into bigger pots and healthier soil.  This for me, is the cure-all for sick plants.   It's the easy way out, but it often works.

Give us more details in order to better assist you.

Good luck,

Alistair


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 12, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> Im going to take Nova's voice here.... look at rediting your first post, click on go advanced, click on the paper clip at the top of the page (next to the white smiley face), and then click attach all, this will make your pictures as thumbnails for immediate viewing vs the links. More people will look and be more apt to offer suggestions, as _most _stoners are lazy and wont take the time to open the links to the pictures, atleast I wont.


Thanks for spreading the word Vdog.


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 12, 2011)

im just wondering what the last attachment is. when iclicked on it my computer wanted me to download something. anyone else get that?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, I got that, too.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> im just wondering what the last attachment is. when iclicked on it my computer wanted me to download something. anyone else get that?


Because of the extension ... it is a BMP. But it is a picture ... no harm done.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 12, 2011)

when ya say  you water when soil is dry....what does that meen to you?...reason is they look over watered to me..as well as PH issues..IMO..I would let that soil dry  BONE dry...MJ grows better with in dryer soil...If your plants leafs dont reach for the sky tells me they are staying wet...whats the PH of what ya feed?...and when ya check the run off  be sure to flush the soil first..wait 30 min...then add PH adjusted H2O  and collect and test the run off...just my thaughts


----------



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 14, 2011)

so i went and bought peat moss, perlite and regular potting soil and mixed it with alot of love, put them in bigger pots and i fixed the Ph and fed them water(soils moist). just waiting for a change. they are a month from seed.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

That sounds good. What is your light situation? Do you have a fan going in the room?


----------



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 14, 2011)

here are some pics
View attachment SAM_2868_750x1000.jpg

View attachment SAM_2867_900x1200.jpg

View attachment SAM_2865_900x1200.jpg


----------



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 14, 2011)

ya i got  206 cfm fan exhausting, and i have a mini fan in there.


----------



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 14, 2011)

400 watt hps 18/6


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you wet the peat before planting? If not you need to take the plant out and water everything really well and mix up the peat then put the plant back in. 
I can't see how close they are to the 400 watt.  You will get this all dialed in, it just takes a while.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2011)

the last pics the light is to close.... raise the light back up until those ridges and leaf curl goes away...then let the plants grow up into it.

 the lower fan leaves looks like a PH issue...are you checking PH with a digital PH meter?


----------



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 14, 2011)

i bought these tablets to fix the ph in my water for my aqaurium plants to 6.8. i also bought the water tester and my tap water is at 7.6, so im diluting that stuff into my tap water and feeding them. i fed them once, and its still damp to the touch, its  been 2 days, im waiting till they are dry. my lights about a foot from the plants


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2011)

Keep us posted as to how they like their new digs.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2011)

As said. Its a PH flux issue. I can see it clearly. As said also, you need to top them asap and get that light down on top of them. They will become unruly if that stretch is not nipped in the bud. GL


----------



## drakesmakinbud (Feb 15, 2011)

yup, im just being patient after that ph change, im reading alot!


----------

